# Naruto Paper Based RPG!



## wakkwakk (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes you heard it!! 

It's been 3 years in the making and Beta is finally done! (More or less). The only paper based Naruto game with...

-Dynamic Turn action (Turns are broken down and allows for more creatism)
-Reaction turn action (Your ability to defend yourself, Block, dodge, substitution)
-Real numbers and stats(This isin't another forum game, the numbers are real and people don't make stuff up as they go)
-Three solid balanced stats(Body, Mind. Reflexes)
-The freedom to make ANYTHING YOU WANT(Their are no classes!)
-A Custom Jutsu creation option (Want a giant fire breathing rabbit summon? SURE! The more powerful the greater the cost)


----------

